
Gendered Conversation in a Social Game-Streaming Platform (Twitch) - kosei
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.06459
======
kosei
Unfortunately not surprising, but saddening. "Our results indicate that female
channels are characterized by words about physical appearance, the body,
relationships, and greetings while male channels are characterized by game-
related words. Male channels are also associated with many uncommon words,
suggesting that the male channel chats are more diverse while the content in
female channels share common words that signal objectification. In sum, both
our exploratory analysis and classification exercise suggests that the answer
to our first main research question — “are the chat messages that streamers
receive gendered?” — is “yes”."

------
aprogrammerab
Teenage boys like to talk about teenage girls in a sexual way. News at 11.

Is this really a surprise to anyone? What's more ridiculous to me is all of
these movements to change laws about sexism on the Internet, when in most
cases, it involves a 12 year old boy trolling everyone, rather than an adult.

Are adults incapable of fending off a verbal attack from a young teenager? If
so, we have serious problems.

